# TT RS Light-Showcar.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Translation before anyone gets really excited:

It is a show car built by interns to showcase lighting technology, not lightweightness.

- Jeremy -


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL - I was searching everywhere to see if I could get a weight figure.

Nuts.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Well...I do like the seats and the lack of seats in the back....my back seat is completely useless....other than they are pretty!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Fugly.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

R5T said:


>


Rear seat delete
White to Red switchable front LED
Something about the Third brakelight being switched
Underfloor lighting goes with the music
Illuminated logo on the hood
Rear window is a projection screen
Car PC for car interface
Ipod for media
Over 550 LEDs
Over 1700 hours of development


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

The interior would be nicer if the floormat's linings were also switched to red.
Just saying...


----------

